# Stereo Probleme



## lasse5783 (3. März 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Anlage. Die Anlage ist von Creative 220.
Ich habe die eine Box abgeklemt um meine Bassrolle an zuklemmen. Es hat eine zeit lang funktioniert, doch jetzt aufeinmal nicht mehr.
Wo könnte da der fehler sein?
Liebe Grüße 
Lasse5783


----------



## Freakless08 (3. März 2012)

Du schließt einen Basslautsprecher an den Anschluss für Mid-/ und hochtöner an oder hast du den Subwover abgeklemmt und schließt da deine Bassrolle an?


----------



## Rinkadink (3. März 2012)

wenn du die bassrolle an den creative sub angeschlossen hast, ist es am wahrscheinlichsten, dass du die endstufe vom sub durchgeballert hast. so eine kleine endstufe wie die im creative sub kommt nicht mit ner bassrolle klar. da werden nur sehr wenig watt an die sats abgegeben. dass die bassrolle überhaupt ein ton von sich gegeben hat, wundert mich. und wenn die bassrolle keine weiche hat, wird aus der bassrolle ein breitbandlautsprecher auch für mid/high


----------

